# Painting the USAT Streamliner Passenger Cars



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm wanting to paint my USAT California Zephers to match the cars below in my signature location.

I'm wondering if anyone know if I can remove one end cap and slide a long piece of thin film down the length of the car between the plastic windows and the shell of the car.

I really don't want to take the cars completely apart if I don't have to.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy 
When I painted my UP cars with stain glass green . I figured out that one end has tape holding it in. I simply moved the tape marked which side and top/bottom and slid it out. I don't see why it would not work for you to slide in a thin pieces. 
there is a 2nd narrow layer holding it tight to the windows. 
I can't remember which end now. 
you have a 50/50 chance. I think its the end without the steps.??


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty. 


I don't mind taking both ends off so long as it allows me to paint the cars without completely disassembling them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Trust me, once you have both ends off, removing the interior is trivial. The toughest job is removing the ends. 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Really? 

I looked on your site Greg for info on taking the streamliner apart but didn't see anything. 

What is so hard about removing the end caps?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's there... you have to drill down.... there are 450 pages on the site... you can't just browse... 

LARGE SCALE TRAINS 
ROLLING STOCK 
USAT ROLLING STOCK 
STREAMLINERS 

under that there are several pages on streamlines, one of them is titled USAT STREAMLINER DISASSEMBLY 

i can't get much more logical than that... 

Look for "where you are" by the large bold red letters in the left menu...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have taken a couple of them apart and it's not fun. I'm in the process of repainting an observation car to MoPac colors but I'm lucky I can just mask the window area off. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

"What is so hard about removing the end caps?" 
you'll find out. thats why once you figure which end you need , you'll have it. 









I thought I had a photo with the end off. but here is the end, sometimes they have hot glue along the top, keep moving it from side to side till it comes off.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a problem with the end caps its removing the interior that is a bugger. Later RJF


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Once I have the end caps off, then everything will slide out at the same time, you might use a rubber mallet, but only the observation and the dome car are tricky in my opinion. 

Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

well you guys are really helping me to beleive this project is doable. 

Now if only I can get feeling well enough to jump in and do them. 

You guys are great


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

another tip, look out for the bulbs, they are fragile... 

If in doubt, post pix... 

Get well! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Usally I will apply some 3 in one oil so that I cn slide the floor assemblies out a bit easier but still need a mallet and a block of wood to help things along. Later RJD


----------

